

Google slips to lowest search share in two years - mun2mun
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219975/Google_slips_to_lowest_search_share_in_two_years

======
frankiewarren
The title is a bit sensationalist in my opinion... A slip of 0.3% month over
month could be due to a lot of different factors. I'm sure Google is keeping
its eye on Bing, but it doesn't seem like a reason to panic. Am I off the mark
with this?

~~~
beej71
"The enemy is retreating the wrong direction!" :-)

The fact that Yahoo grew a bit seems to imply there's more at play, like you
said.

